# New short stay activity visa introduced to Australia



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Red tape is being cut for applicants for business and visitor visas for Australia with a simplified framework being introduced in the coming weeks. Visitor visas will be simplified and a new short stay activity visa will be rolled out as part of a plan to cut the total number of visa subclasses by 50% [...]

Click to read the full news article: New short stay activity visa introduced to Australia...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

